
Even the Pandemic Can’t Kill the Open-Plan Office - SirLJ
https://www.citylab.com/life/2020/05/open-office-design-coronavirus-risk-safe-workplace-health/611299/
======
hedora
I’d consider switching jobs if it meant I could work from home or have an
office with opaque walls and an opaque door.

I’d forgotten how much more productive I am when I’m not in a cube farm or
open space.

